# Hello from Finland



## Elven (Apr 18, 2010)

I have been breeding mice from the 1996, and I dont see I would be stopping in the near future. It started with pet-mice, then I tried fancy-mice breeding, but I soon realised Im not able to pick just one colour Im supposed to breed. 
Now I breed mostly feeder mice, I have 5 snakes. I like to keep lot of different colour mices. It would be boring, if they were all white or something. I like to experiment, what kind of offspring I will get from different coloured parents. I just got nice silver-argente, from silver and fawn parents. Took me a while to figure out what colour he really is. :roll:

Anyway, some fancy-mice breeders in Finland dont really like when I do that, but, snakes dont care what colours they get to eat, so I dont think it matters. If someone wants to buy fancy-mice, they can go somewhere else, but feederbreeders are welcome to come 'shopping'.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello and welcome! What part of Finland are you from?


----------



## Elven (Apr 18, 2010)

Right in the middle, in a city called Seinäjoki.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Just took a look around on Google streetview - it's so beautiful there. My brother's girlfriend is from Kotka, in the south.


----------

